# Daten als Tabelle in applet anzeigen!



## andy2005 (27. Jun 2005)

Hi,

ich bitte um Ideen:

Wie kann ich Daten in mein applet als Tabelle anzeigen. Ohne swing, ganz einfach, z.B.


Vorname|Name|eMail
Andy  |-|andy@aol.com
Mandy|-|mandy@t-online.de
...|...|...


Gruss

Andy


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jun 2005)

Ohne Swing kannste höchstens versuchen selber was zu basteln, vllt mit Grid - oder GridBagLayout.


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2005)

Es wäre doch aber auch möglich eine Tabelle mit den Methoden aus Graphics zu zeichnen.


----------



## Sky (28. Jun 2005)

Wie sieht denn die genaue Anforderung aus??
Du könntest dynamisch Textfelder oder Labels erzeugen und positionieren oder Du könntest 3 Listen nebeneinander machen oder oder oder...


----------



## andy2005 (29. Jun 2005)

>Du könntest dynamisch Textfelder oder Labels erzeugen und positionieren oder Du könntest 3 Listen nebeneinander 

Ich weiss nicht wie gross ist die Liste. Die Daten bekomme ich als Vector aus n-HashMap. Kann ich Textfelder und Labels dynamisch bilden??


----------

